# Deadening and ICE install Nissan GTR



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Hi guys just a little info into our bolt on service, sound deadening and complete stock BOSE to Hertz and Kicker change over in this GTR, complete stealth and purpose built system.

Sound deadening will consist of Skinz for resonance with full door kits to include dampner and 3M Thinsulate Acoustic to block all airborne sound.

You can follow the thread here

But just to give you an insight of whats happened so far, this is having to be done over a few days due to materials and the Kicker sub having to come from the good old US of A.

This is the build list

Skinz System - Sound Deadening (27 Sheets)	
http://www.r35audio.com/product/skinz-system-expert-sound-deadening-27-sheets/
- Front Door Sound Deadening Package	
http://www.r35audio.com/product/front-door-sound-deadening-package/
- MKII Subwoofer Enclosure with Kicker L7 Solobaric 8″ Sub	
http://www.r35audio.com/product/mkii-subwoofer-enclosure-kicker-l7-solobaric-8-sub/
- Hertz HDP4 amp	
http://www.r35audio.com/product/hertz-hcp4d/
- NOW PLUG 'N' PLAY - Full Front Door Kit for R35 GTR	
http://www.r35audio.com/product/r35-gtr-full-front-door-kit/
- MKII Subwoofer Enclosure with Kicker L7 Solobaric 8″ Sub	
http://www.r35audio.com/product/mkii-subwoofer-enclosure-kicker-l7-solobaric-8-sub/
- PNP Hertz centre channel kit	
http://www.r35audio.com/product/r35-gtr-centre-channel/
- PNP Hertz Rear Speaker kit	
http://www.r35audio.com/product/r35-gtr-rear-coaxial-speakers-mount-flylead/










































And heres whats gone on so far, or come out should I say, rear speaker pod needs removing as well.























































Continuing on, front seats removed, sub enclosure removed as well as front dash centre speaker, Phil also pointed out that the overhead mic was on the wrong side, its as though manufacturers think all there cars are going to be left hand drive, so a little jiggery pokery and all was resolved, admittedly this is being spread over a few days due to having to wait for stock to arrive plus the Kicker subs have to be shipped from the good ole US of A.














































Heres where the mic used to sit.










With the REAL side needing clip slots it was just a matter of small nicks to ensure the mic was seated and wouldnt move.










Now sat on the correct side.










And all replaced.










Carpets and stock amp will be removed today and hopefully some deadening materials will arrive in time for tomorrows big build.

Thanks for looking and keep following as I will update on a periodic basis.
​*


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

wow this looks a serious job.... me like


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

sweet like a good ice install


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

For a petrolhead who is also an audiophile..... :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*A quick update from Saturday.



























































































You see a lot of people doing this covering everything with the actual deadening, simply either not necessary to lay over already strengthened edges or they place it over areas that need to be left accessible ie the fuel pumps, this could cause future problems, the smart way is to allow access at all times.​*


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Top work looking good


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

good lord

this should sound aewsome,,

a lot of deadening going in there

has Phill done this because of road noise or the engine upgrades planned, or is it simply for a better music sound 

either way, ill have to have a listen one day

good luck matey



ps where does the chrome tap fit


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is one thorough job, class work, well done.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> good lord
> 
> this should sound aewsome,,
> 
> ...


Its on hold at the minute because we are waiting for the sub to arrive from the states but hopefully it will be here Friday.

Its all being done because of the sheer noise of the thing, on tick over its averaging 84-91db but at 35mph the meter stops at 106db as it wont measure air pressure in the cabin to adjust accordingly, we have a meter that can do this though but again, awaiting its arrival.


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

What is going to power the dash speaker? I'm guessing 2 channels of the HDP4 amp 
are going to be used for the rears and the other 2 channels are going to be bridged to power the sub. Seems like you are 1 channel short?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

The amp that was purchased was not the amp in the pic or link, all bases are covered and the Sub will be here tomorrow so we can complete the install.


----------



## Gleam (Mar 31, 2011)

Good work, I have just done my Caddy


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*This is now complete and with decibel levels in the cabin in excess of 106 DB at just 35mph and on tick over an average of 84db with a high of 91db this was in dire need of sound deadening, whilst this was being undertaken the owner decided an upgrade to his in car entertainment would be a sound investment, pardon the pun, with Hertz and Kicker planned it was time to crack on.

This is a full deadening with just roof lining, bulkhead and underside of bonnet being omitted due to the majority of noise being transferred through the boot, rear seating area and tunnel, beneath the rear parcel shelf was also treated to 3m.

As you will see the fit included Skinz deadening and 3m Acoustic to control both resonance and the waves themselves.

On completion the results were stunning, a massive drop in decibels on tick over of between 59db and 74db with the average being 68db, thats a massive 16db drop, and at 35mph the drop was also significant and failed to get above 94db which 12db is a sizeable amount of reduction.

Here you can see the 3m going in and the final install and rebuild.





































New Sub.









And all built up.




























All in all was very enjoyable, had it not been for the waiting on ICE equipment it would have been done a lot sooner.
​*


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice work, any idea on what sort of weight was added?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Jord said:


> Nice work, any idea on what sort of weight was added?


The Skinz would be around 10-15 kilo, the 3m Acoustic weighs very little so total i would say between 15 and 20kg.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Great work. I put some soundproofing and sound absorbing material into our flat when we renovated it and I really like the sense of calm it has added. The hi fi sounds better, you can't hear people moving about and its generally a nicer place to be now.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

A very worthwhile upgrade IMO, I imagine it would make quite a difference on long trips


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

He's just sold his RS4 so it is for the time being his only mode of transport, but a V12 Q7 is soon to be purchased.


----------

